
Russel Brand gets 2000 followers in 5 minutes - is this a record? - digispaghetti
http://twitter.com/rustyrockets
======
AndrewWarner
Russell Brand is an English actor, comedian, and television and radio
personality. He is known for his striking fashion style which he considers
"S&M; Willy Wonka". In October of 2008, Brand resigned from his BBC Radio 2
program following a controversial prank call to actor Andrew Sachs that
resulted in his suspension. \--Mahalo.com

